# 8 year old recognises dad's selfishness



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Out of the the blue this morning my 8 year old said

"Dad cared _more _about leaving you than being with V & I everyday"

hard not to agree with him


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

That's tough. My daughter knows there is something going on with us but refuses to talk about it. She does know Mommy doesn't do anything with her though..


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG...that is so sad.

Kids are so smart. We think that they don't think deep but they really do but don't always express themselves.

What do you say to him?


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep he amazes me - has come out with some comments which cut right to the heart - 

I can 'see' him thinking sometimes. 

I said what I always say which is
Dad is doing what he _has _to do - we have to believe that - maybe one day when you are older he'll talk to you about things.
And he loves you and just wants you to see him happy.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

you know that statement struck me a different way- almost like they are building up resentment against you for pushing him away.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

hmmm. my title is _my_ take on it isn't ? 

But I can say that thought went through my mind as well - 
and I can see how he would be logical to him to conclude that I somehow pushed his dad away. 

He sways between telling me I am perfect and then saying you're the worst mother in the whole world so I can only guess that he himself is entertaining BOTH possibilities - maybe one he feels comfortable sharing with me and another that he feels comfortable sharing with his dad? 

knowing him as I do I am only guessing that he'll use both to his advantage whenever he can....

I have read/heard that the kids will say whatever they think you want them to hear.

My older son recently said "Dad is only thinking of himself"

does anyone else have any experience of this ?


----------

